# Seiko'S Fake Or Not



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

fake or not????

this quandry is regards 2 seikos i have one is a Seiko 5 the other a Seiko Kinetic.

I may have covered this issue before but here goes.

Both these watches have a Quartz movement which i am surprised with.

also i am getting rid of all my watches so don't want to sell these on if they are fakes to some unsuspecting person Note to modirator i am not trying to sell them in this arena.

so what do you think?

this is the alleged Kinetic



















this is the alleged Seiko 5


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

And they are both fake

take a hammer and have fun


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, afraid they look iffy.

To be a SEIKO 5, the watch has to have the following 5 (five) attributes (thus the name SEIKO 5):

1. *Automatic*, 2. Water resistant, 3. Shock resistant, 4. Date, 5. Day.

Sorry!


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> And they are both fake
> 
> take a hammer and have fun


Jeeeeeeeeeees :jawdrop:

Fake seikos i had better watch out what **** im buying off ebay then !!

I have been stung toooooooo often on evil bay !!!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes both very poor fakes i'm afraid :wallbash:

cheers

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyclient said:


> Yes both very poor fakes i'm afraid :wallbash:


Fake 'Kinetics' of that design (and varying degrees of awfulness) turn up on eBay (and car boot sales) quite frequently.

Couple of recent threads on SCWF about them: *Is this a fake???* and *Fake Seiko Kinetic? Please Help ME!*

There's a few threads. *Seiko or Feiko?* Try running a search on 'Fake Kinetic' on SCWF for yourself, and you'll see. :read:


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Im no watch expert but even i can tell a cheap chinese battery operated movement when i see one, i also would bet a fiver that you can hear those things ticking from across the room with the t.v. on.

Maybe try to get hold of the seller and express your opinions to him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

not even worth the bother really bought one at a booty and the other the seller claimed that the Jeweller has confirmed its a Genuine Seiko


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The cases and faces may be Seiko but the movements are just cheap ****. :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

tixntox said:


> The cases and faces may be Seiko but the movements are just cheap ****. :lookaround:
> 
> Mike


Even the cases on these look cheap and nasty imho . not the nice stainless steel you would get on a real Seiko


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been 'duped' a few times with Seikos on fleabay, they usually have poor/no pics, some have wrongly spelled titles and you tend to think, "oh well, it's some numpty that just can't read/spell" but when the watch arrives, they spelled it perfectly correctly- the chinese makers have spelled it wrong on the dial :blush:

Here's one I bought with bad pics but luckily there was two watches and the other had a nice AS ebauche inside, more than worth what I paid for the pair 










Here's a fake G-shock that I bought from the bootsales, I thought it was genuine




































I realise now that G-Shocks don't have winding crowns :blush: :blush:

John


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> I realise now that G-Shocks don't have winding crowns :blush: :blush:


...or "pop on" backs mate


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

What happened to the OP 'kelmarjon' for him to have become Guest_kelmarjon_* ? Or is it a secret ? :secret:


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

vinnyp said:


> Im no watch expert but even i can tell a cheap chinese battery operated movement when i see one, i also would bet a fiver that you can hear those things ticking from across the room with the t.v. on.
> 
> Maybe try to get hold of the seller and express your opinions to him.


very poor effort of a decent quality watch.looks like the movement was out of a 99p watch of the local market!


----------

